

Ask HN: Has zoneedit.com been hacked? - zoowar

Recently I warned HN about poor password security at zoneedit.com (see link 'a' below). Today I recieved a common malware email (see link 'b' below) to an email address that was created just for zoneedit.com. Has anyone using zoneedit.com received this email?<p>a) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2064531<p>b) http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/03/08/sloppy-spelling-scuppers-dhl-malware-spam-attack/
======
armored
And this indicates a breach how? You think that spammers data-mined the
zonedit db? You don't think there is any other way they might have obtained
your address?

